

Dilbert creator's Sock Puppet Scandal - joe_the_user
http://www.salon.com/life/scott_adams/index.html?story=%2Fent%2Ftv%2Ffeature%2F2011%2F04%2F19%2Fscott_adams_sock_puppetry_scandal

======
rumpelstiltskin
Oh come on. Scandal? Really? It's a bunch of self-indulgent ppl arguing over
semantics. Scott acted like an idiot and the ppl blowing this out of
proportion are even bigger idiots.

------
jerrya
C Finke is the kindest, bravest, warmest, most wonderful human being I've ever
known in my life.

------
cfinke
Scott Adams should act more like cfinke does and let other people say how
amazing and humble he is rather than doing it himself. Yes sir, cfinke truly
sets an amazing example to follow.

------
DjDarkman
Stopped reading here:

> Dilbert creator and sexist jackass who last month opined that "women are
> treated differently by society for exactly the same reason that children and
> the mentally handicapped are treated differently,"

This article takes stuff out of context.

------
joe_the_user
It's sad to see Adams behaving more similarly to Dogbert than Dilbert... but I
suppose they're both alter-egos.

